# Final confirmation for Chart Hills 10th September.......



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2013)

Please could you confirm your attendance at Chart Hills on Tuesday 10th September as soon as possible please.
Sandy needs to firm up numbers with the club.
Thanks
Rob

*1 SMIFFY
    2 NORMAN PORRITT
    2 WOOKIE*


----------



## wookie (Aug 20, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Please could you confirm your attendance at Chart Hills on Tuesday 10th September as soon as possible please.
Sandy needs to firm up numbers with the club.
Thanks
Rob

*1 SMIFFY
    2 NORMAN PORRITT*

Click to expand...

Yep me too please.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2013)

Done


----------



## Moquillo19 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm definite for this.


----------



## Jimbooo (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## richart (Aug 20, 2013)

I am in Rob, but I will not be able to confirm my guest until he gets back from holiday later this week.


----------



## TXL (Aug 20, 2013)

Both my guest and I will be attending.  Do we need to pay in advance?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2013)

TXL said:



			Both my guest and I will be attending.  Do we need to pay in advance?
		
Click to expand...

No mate. On the day.....just don't pull out at the last minute


----------



## Sandy (Aug 20, 2013)

Me and guest are still set to play, all confirmed.  Chart greens were treated 2 weeks ago,behaving themselves nicely and recovering, and they're going to be lovely for our meet. :whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2013)

Sandy said:



			Me and guest are still set to play, all confirmed.  Chart greens were treated 2 weeks ago,behaving themselves nicely and recovering, and they're going to be lovely for our meet. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Guests name Sandy (just so I can keep the thread updated)???
Please don't say Paula Creamer


----------



## Sandy (Aug 20, 2013)

Ed Giddins. Paula feeling a bit post-Solheim.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2013)

*1 smiffy
    2 norman porritt
    3 wookie
    4 moquillo19
    5 jimboo
    6 richart
    7 txl
    8 peter browell (txl guest)
    9 sandy
  10 ed giddins (sandy guest) *


----------



## Leftie (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm still in Smiffy as is Mr Grumpy (Dhan)


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2013)

*1 Smiffy
    2 Norman Porritt
    3 Wookie
    4 Moquillo19
    5 Jimboo
    6 Richart
    7 TXL
    8 Peter Browell (TXL guest)
    9 Sandy
  10 Ed Giddins (Sandy guest)
  11 Leftie
  12 Dhan*


----------



## Mr_Grumpy_Strikes (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Rob
I'm good for Chart Hills.
I think Leftie is also good as he is picking me up and paying for me (again)!
Thanks 
Dhan


----------



## RichardC (Aug 20, 2013)

Myself and Charlie are in please Rob.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm still a definite Rob


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 21, 2013)

Apologies totally forgot about this, so in doubt. What is the format, 18/36 holes, approx tee times, cost, food arrangement etc and I will see if I can swing the day off?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2013)

Swingalot said:



			Apologies totally forgot about this, so in doubt. What is the format, 18/36 holes, approx tee times, cost, food arrangement etc and I will see if I can swing the day off?
		
Click to expand...

18 holes, approx tee off time 11am. Cost is Â£49.00 to include coffee and bacon roll on arrival and "simple" one course meal afterwards. Bargain. Please let me know asap as Sandy needs to confirm final numbers with the club shortly.


*1 Smiffy
2 Norman Porritt
3 Wookie
4 Moquillo19
5 Jimboo
6 Richart
7 TXL
8 Peter Browell (TXL guest)
9 Sandy
10 Ed Giddins (Sandy guest)
11 Leftie
12 Dhan
13 RichardC
14 Charlie
15 Chrisd*


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm am going to be there.


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 22, 2013)

Rob.....stick me down fella!


----------



## Jimbooo (Aug 22, 2013)

Is an official handicap needed for this (I don't have one)?


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 22, 2013)

Wouldn't have thought so fella, just a friendly meet I think. We'll stick you off scratch for the day.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 22, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			We'll stick you off scratch for the day. 

Click to expand...

Sounds about right to me.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2013)

*1 Smiffy
2 Norman Porritt
3 Wookie
4 Moquillo19
5 Jimboo
6 Richart
7 TXL
8 Peter Browell (TXL guest)
9 Sandy
10 Ed Giddins (Sandy guest)
11 Leftie
12 Dhan
13 RichardC
14 Charlie
15 Chrisd
16 Swanny32
17 MashleyR7*

Just a few more still to confirm
 COOKELAD
 LIG
 HOOKER
 SCOTT
 SWINGALOT
 HOMER
 RICHARTS GUEST

Please could you do so as soon as possible....please.


----------



## cookelad (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm probably best off crossing my name off the list for now - if everything works out ok in the next couple of weeks and there's still a space nearer the date I'll be in!


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 23, 2013)

Might be able to get a +1 if needed.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 23, 2013)

Sandy said:



			Ed Giddins. Paula feeling a bit post-Solheim.
		
Click to expand...

That'll be the former England test cricketer I guess?

If so, I bet he belts it a fair distance!


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yep, I have a plus 1 if needed. not a member on here but a good guy.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			Yep, I have a plus 1 if needed. not a member on here but a good guy.
		
Click to expand...

With Cookelad dropping out Chris, there will definitely be one place available if he wants to come along (and Sandy doesn't mind another non-forumer playing). Can't see a problem myself.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2013)

Have sent PM's to LIG, HOOKER, SCOTT, SWINGALOT and HOMER.
Please respond as soon as possible lads!
Rob


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'll wait for Sandy to respond....I'm sure he wont mind signing up the forum if needs be.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			I'll wait for Sandy to respond....I'm sure he wont mind signing up the forum if needs be.
		
Click to expand...

Sandy will be OK with it Chris... If you can let me have the guys name I'll add him to the list


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 24, 2013)

He's a definite, Gary Sherwin.


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 24, 2013)

Sorry but due to work I'm currently a no.

Ps. Smithy, delete some pms as your inbox is full.


----------



## LIG (Aug 24, 2013)

I've been "arranging" some personal things so that I can say yes!
All my hard work has not been in vain.

Y-EEEEEEE-ESSSSSSSS!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 25, 2013)

*1 Smiffy
2 Norman Porritt
3 Wookie
4 Moquillo19
5 Jimboo
6 Richart
7 TXL
8 Peter Browell (TXL guest)
9 Sandy
10 Ed Giddins (Sandy guest)
11 Leftie
12 Dhan
13 RichardC
14 Charlie
15 Chrisd
16 Swanny32
17 MashleyR7
18 LIG
19 Gary Sherwin (Swanny32 guest)*


----------



## Hooker (Aug 25, 2013)

Replied to your PM Smiffy, I am still ok for this.

Looking forward to it thanks!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 25, 2013)

*1 Smiffy
2 Norman Porritt
3 Wookie
4 Moquillo19
5 Jimboo
6 Richart
7 TXL
8 Peter Browell (TXL guest)
9 Sandy
10 Ed Giddins (Sandy guest)
11 Leftie
12 Dhan
13 RichardC
14 Charlie
15 Chrisd
16 Swanny32
17 MashleyR7
18 LIG
19 Gary Sherwin (Swanny32 guest)
20 Hooker*


----------



## Latty08 (Aug 25, 2013)

Smiffy said:



*1 Smiffy
2 Norman Porritt
3 Wookie
4 Moquillo19
5 Jimboo
6 Richart
7 TXL
8 Peter Browell (TXL guest)
9 Sandy
10 Ed Giddins (Sandy guest)
11 Leftie
12 Dhan
13 RichardC
14 Charlie
15 Chrisd
16 Swanny32
17 MashleyR7
18 LIG
19 Gary Sherwin (Swanny32 guest)
20 Hooker*

Click to expand...


Is this event full know??


----------



## Sandy (Aug 25, 2013)

chrisd said:



			That'll be the former England test cricketer I guess?

If so, I bet he belts it a fair distance!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, hits it well, decent player.


----------



## Sandy (Aug 25, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			Yep, I have a plus 1 if needed. not a member on here but a good guy.
		
Click to expand...

of course, that's perfect. Thanks for confirming Smiffy I left the room for a short while. Blame the golf.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 26, 2013)

Latty08 said:



			Is this event full know??
		
Click to expand...

Still a place left if you can *definitely* make it.


----------



## GSherwin (Aug 27, 2013)

Sandy said:



			of course, that's perfect. Thanks for confirming Smiffy I left the room for a short while. Blame the golf.
		
Click to expand...


Afternoon all. I didn't want the stigma of being a non-forum member, so I have signed up 

Really looking forward to it. The course looks awesome - although I might not be quite so complimentary as I take my 5th shot trying to get out of the anaconda...!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 27, 2013)

GSherwin said:



			Afternoon all. I didn't want the stigma of being a non-forum member, so I have signed up 

Really looking forward to it. The course looks awesome - although I might not be quite so complimentary as I take my 5th shot trying to get out of the anaconda...!
		
Click to expand...

Only 5 shots?   Look out guys we've got a pro here!

Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 28, 2013)

Have PM'd Latty08 to find out whether he wants to come along and have also send a text to a couple of mates to see if they'd like to make up the numbers. They are known to some forum members as they usually come to Cooden. Alan Bannister and Greg Lindley. Would like to try to get numbers up to 24 if possible.
Rob


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 28, 2013)

If you don't mind I can ask a couple of friends if they are free?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 28, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			If you don't mind I can ask a couple of friends if they are free?
		
Click to expand...

Can you give it until tomorrow to ask Mashley? As I say, I have text two of my mates this morning who haven't come back to me yet but will phone them tonight to chase. I would hate for them to say "Yes" and then tell them it's no good! I promise to let you know by first thing in the morning mate.
Rob


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 28, 2013)

Yep no worries.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 29, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Alan Bannister and Greg Lindley.      They are known to some forum members ......
Rob
		
Click to expand...

As long as they are not allowed to take the prizes ............................


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 29, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Yep no worries.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Mashley. Have heard nothing back from my guys yet, so if you want to fire away and ask your friends then feel free. If you could let me know for sure one way or the other as soon as you know, that would be great.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 29, 2013)

Leftie said:



			As long as they are not allowed to take the prizes ............................

Click to expand...

I hear you good buddy!
But Ruben hasn't been invited......

*JUST FOUR PLACES AVAILABLE FOR THIS MEET AND QUITE A FEW "INTERESTED" PARTIES.....PLEASE LET ME KNOW AS SOON AS POSSIBLE IF YOU WISH TO COME ALONG. SANDY HAS TO CONFIRM FINAL NUMBERS BEFORE THE EVENT SO LET'S MAKE HER JOB A BIT EASIER......*


----------



## Moquillo19 (Aug 29, 2013)

I have someone that would play. He's s golf nut like me and a good bloke. Jon Lintern is his name and I asked him yday when it looked like you needed some. He said he'd love to come along. I won't mention it to him again but if you need 1 there's a player.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 29, 2013)

I've just text asking two mates. If they dont get back to me by the end of the day then I'll tell them they were to late.


----------



## richart (Aug 29, 2013)

Lee can play Rob if there is still a place.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi, I've had one non reply and one checking to see if he can get the day off. Can I hold one space until he confirms?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 30, 2013)

Moquillo19 said:



			I have someone that would play. He's s golf nut like me and a good bloke. Jon Lintern is his name and I asked him yday when it looked like you needed some. He said he'd love to come along. I won't mention it to him again but if you need 1 there's a player.
		
Click to expand...

Still a place for him if he definitely wants to come along Moquillo. Can you confirm as soon as possible please mate?



richart said:



			Lee can play Rob if there is still a place.
		
Click to expand...

Still a place for Lee Rich. Had your guest in the back of my mind, was just waiting for confirmation. He's in.



mashleyR7 said:



			Hi, I've had one non reply and one checking to see if he can get the day off. Can I hold one space until he confirms?
		
Click to expand...

Duly done. Just let me know as soon as you know Mashley. A name is all I need, and an assurance that he will not let us down!

*1 Smiffy
2 Norman Porritt
3 Wookie
4 Moquillo19
5 Jimboo
6 Richart
7 TXL
8 Peter Browell (TXL guest)
9 Sandy
10 Ed Giddins (Sandy guest)
11 Leftie
12 Dhan
13 RichardC
14 Charlie
15 Chrisd
16 Swanny32
17 MashleyR7
18 LIG
19 Gary Sherwin (Swanny32 guest)
20 Hooker
21 Lee (Richart's guest)
22 Greg Lindley??????? (still to confirm)
23 Mashley's Guest???? (still to confirm)
24 John Lintern????? (Moquillo Guest to confirm) *


----------



## Moquillo19 (Aug 30, 2013)

Jon is alright for this Rob. We won't let you down.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Mav281 (Aug 30, 2013)

Very very late to this thread I appreciate - but is there any availability left on this?

What's the cost for the day as well?


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mav281 said:



			Very very late to this thread I appreciate - but is there any availability left on this?

What's the cost for the day as well?
		
Click to expand...

Â£49 for bacon and coffee, 18 holes then a basic lunch, presumably ham, egg & chips....

I know Rob (Smiffy) is waiting on a few people to confirm if they can make it or not but worth declaring your interest in case one of them can't make it.


----------



## Mav281 (Aug 30, 2013)

Definitely up for this if there is still availability 

Please add me to the list.

Course looks cracking and it's a reasonable offer as well!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 31, 2013)

Mav281 said:



			Definitely up for this if there is still availability 

Please add me to the list.

Course looks cracking and it's a reasonable offer as well!
		
Click to expand...

On the basis that I have heard nothing back from Greg Lindley (despite texting him again yesterday) you are in Mav.
Still one place definitely available, waiting to hear back from Mashley's guest, and of course Greg Lindley could still come back with an "aye"....until then if anyone else definitely wants to take the place please let me know.

*1 Smiffy
2 Norman Porritt
3 Wookie
4 Moquillo19
5 Jimboo
6 Richart
7 TXL
8 Peter Browell (TXL guest)
9 Sandy
10 Ed Giddins (Sandy guest)
11 Leftie
12 Dhan
13 RichardC
14 Charlie
15 Chrisd
16 Swanny32
17 MashleyR7
18 LIG
19 Gary Sherwin (Swanny32 guest)
20 Hooker
21 Lee (Richart's guest)
22 Mav281
23 John Lintern (Moquillo's guest)
24 Mashley's Guest??? (still to confirm)*


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 1, 2013)

*Still one place available if anyone wants it. Cracking course, Â£49.00 is a bargain!*


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 1, 2013)

My guest will either confirm his spot or loose it tomorrow.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 1, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			My guest will either confirm his spot or loose it tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

OK mate. I chased Greg Lindley up again yesterday and told him that there was only one place available now. He still hasn't come back to me (obviously). If he does today, I will let you know


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 2, 2013)

My friend cant get the day off so the space isnt needed. Ash.


----------



## rob2 (Sep 2, 2013)

I am confused.....

If there is still a space available then I will take it please 

Better dust off my sand wedge.

Cheers.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 2, 2013)

rob2 said:



			I am confused.....

If there is still a space available then I will take it please 

Better dust off my sand wedge.

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

One place left Rob. If you want it, it's yours.


----------



## Sandy (Sep 2, 2013)

Okay we have 24. Excellent. Here's the plan;

10:00     Tea, Coffee & Bacon Rolls served in the Spike Bar
11:00     1st group tee off for 18 holes
17:00     Ham, Egg & Chips served in the Andredsweald Restaurant

Tokens (not included) from the pro shop if you want to use the range first.  Fine to wear golf shoes in the clubhouse. SOFT SPIKES ONLY ON COURSE. 
Greens have recovered from treatment, course playing beautifully. 
Dress code not stringent but there is one; http://www.charthills.co.uk/dress-code


----------



## Mav281 (Sep 2, 2013)

Looking forward to this one - see you there lads!


----------



## rob2 (Sep 2, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			One place left Rob. If you want it, it's yours.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect, I am there!

Cheers.


----------



## Moquillo19 (Sep 2, 2013)

Mav281 said:



			Looking forward to this one - see you there lads!
		
Click to expand...

Me too. I've been waiting since March.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 2, 2013)

Sandy said:



			Greens have recovered from treatment
		
Click to expand...

Shame the same can't be said for Paul Nash


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 2, 2013)

Great work Sandy & Rob...really looking forward to the day!


----------



## Sandy (Sep 2, 2013)

Charlie can't make it - so we have just one place available again.  Can't really make changes now in terms of numbers so I'm hoping we'll be able to find someone to fill his place - any takers?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 2, 2013)

For those who haven't been here before the practice facilities are excellent here the range is awesome, well worth getting there early for a decent warm up.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 2, 2013)

Smiffy to the rescue!! I've got player number 24. Star of stage and screen......Ray Taylor!!
I've talked him out of retirement so we have our 24 again!!
Whoohoo!!


----------



## RichardC (Sep 2, 2013)

Cheers Rob,

Charlie was gutted he could not play.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 2, 2013)

*1 Smiffy
2 Norman Porritt
3 Wookie
4 Moquillo19
5 Jimboo
6 Richart
7 TXL
8 Peter Browell (TXL guest)
9 Sandy
10 Ed Giddins (Sandy guest)
11 Leftie
12 Dhan
13 RichardC
14 Ray Taylor (Smiffy guest)
15 Chrisd
16 Swanny32
17 MashleyR7
18 LIG
19 Gary Sherwin (Swanny32 guest)
20 Hooker
21 Lee (Richart's guest)
22 Mav281
23 John Lintern (Moquillo's guest)
24 Rob2*


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 2, 2013)

RichardC said:



			Cheers Rob,

Charlie was gutted he could not play.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Rich.
Sorry he won't be able to make it, it's always nice seeing the old fella.
Give him my regards won't you?


----------



## Jimbooo (Sep 5, 2013)

Just had a look at Chart Hills website..... HOW MANY BUNKERS?????


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 5, 2013)

Jimbooo said:



			Just had a look at Chart Hills website..... HOW MANY BUNKERS?????
		
Click to expand...

I'm so excited about playing Chart Hills, I've not had the pleasure of playing a huge amount of top quality golf courses in my time, and everyone I have spoken to about this course has raved about it, the sheer amount of bunkers and the replica Sawgrass 17th is slightly worrying though!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 5, 2013)

Dont worry about too many of the bunkers, a lot have been taken our recently and some don't even come into play and are just there for the look.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 5, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Dont worry about too many of the bunkers, a lot have been taken our recently and some don't even come into play and are just there for the look.
		
Click to expand...

I remember playing there a good few years ago now, stood on the 5th (I think it is) with the Anaconda bunker all the way down the right hand side. My mate Bob Eagle was stood on the tee addressing the ball and me and Norman Porritt were stood behind him goings "sss sss sss sss" (like a snake does) trying to wind him up. 
It worked. He oinked one of the biggest slices I have ever seen straight into it and played the whole length of the hole out of sand....how we laughed.


----------



## Mav281 (Sep 5, 2013)

Course does look amazing - also really excited to play it.

We did The Belfry a few months back and played the Brabazon and PGA National Courses.  The PGA National looks like it's quite similar to Chart Hills with a variety of hazards and bunkers.  Certainly a course you need to think your way round.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 5, 2013)

I have found the bunkering on the 2nd to be more of a problem than on the 9th that you see on all the promo stuff. The 9th just requires a tonk up the right hand side to miss the bunkers


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 5, 2013)

The first has bunkering up the right hand side, the hole doglegs to the right as well so cutting the corner brings some of them into play, but it does depend on which tea we'll be playing off. I'd like to play it off the back tees!


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 5, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			The first has bunkering up the right hand side, the hole doglegs to the right as well so cutting the corner brings some of them into play, but it does depend on which tea we'll be playing off. I'd like to play it off the back tees!
		
Click to expand...

You're a mentalist.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 5, 2013)

Course is pants off the Yellow tees. I hope we get to play it off the whites.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 5, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Course is pants off the Yellow tees. I hope we get to play it off the whites.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you have a good round, gutted that can't play as it's No1 on my 'courses to play' list.

And YES, I know I won't be missed :angry:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 5, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Course is pants off the Yellow tees. I hope we get to play it off the whites.
		
Click to expand...

Can we get this agreed before hand? Or shall we agree to do what a lot of other do and play of yellow on the first tee then on the 2nd play from where ever we like?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 5, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Can we get this agreed before hand? Or shall we agree to do what a lot of other do and play of yellow on the first tee then on the 2nd play from where ever we like?
		
Click to expand...

Errrr......Sandy is the member. We don't want to risk any chance of her getting into agro at the club. I have played there before and asked the starter if we can go off the whites and he has usually been ok. There are some tees further back...trust me, you wouldn't want to play if off of those!
But if the club say yellows, yellows it is. But I don't think they will


----------



## chrisd (Sep 5, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Errrr......Sandy is the member. We don't want to risk any chance of her getting into agro at the club. I have played there before and asked the starter if we can go off the whites and he has usually been ok. There are some tees further back...trust me, you wouldn't want to play if off of those!
But if the club say yellows, yellows it is. But I don't think they will


Click to expand...


They've always let us off whichever tees we want. The blues were pretty good if I remember rightly


----------



## richart (Sep 5, 2013)

chrisd said:



			They've always let us off whichever tees we want. The blues were pretty good if I remember rightly
		
Click to expand...

 I don't want to play off tees I can't reach the fairway from.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 5, 2013)

richart said:



			I don't want to play off tees I can't reach the fairway from.

Click to expand...

Is there anything forward of the Reds.......?????:rofl::thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 5, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Is there anything forward of the Reds.......?????:rofl::thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yep.
Bunkers


----------



## chrisd (Sep 5, 2013)

richart said:



			I don't want to play off tees I can't reach the fairway from.

Click to expand...

You don't arf present some problems Rich! I'll get Faldo in to redesign the course!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 5, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Yep.
Bunkers
		
Click to expand...

........ And Richart!


----------



## Mav281 (Sep 5, 2013)

Lets just settle for the yellows and say Â£1 front, Â£1 back and a Â£1 overall that's enough pressure for me


----------



## richart (Sep 5, 2013)

Mav281 said:



			Lets just settle for the yellows and say Â£1 front, Â£1 back and a Â£1 overall that's enough pressure for me 

Click to expand...

You haven't played with this crowd before have you ?

Lucky to go home with the clothes you came with.


----------



## richart (Sep 5, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Yep.
Bunkers
		
Click to expand...

Don't mind bunkers. Having played Woodhall Spa recently they hold no fears.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 5, 2013)

richart said:



			You haven't played with this crowd before have you ?

Lucky to go home with the clothes you came with.

Click to expand...

It's a good job you wear tatty ones Richard. Nobody wants them do they???


----------



## Moquillo19 (Sep 5, 2013)

richart said:



			You haven't played with this crowd before have you ?

Lucky to go home with the clothes you came with.

Click to expand...

Haha!! You'll be ok but.....If anyone suggests playing camels just wrap their sand wedge round their neck and move on.


----------



## Mav281 (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol - Awsome!

Mental note, must pack extra clothes and another sand wedge for protection.


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is this the kind of clubhouse we can walk in with our golf clothes on and have lunch/dinner? Or do we need to take a change of clothes??

Are loud clothing and ankle socks accepted? Just in case the sun is shining and I decide to bash out the loudmouth shorts.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			Is this the kind of clubhouse we can walk in with our golf clothes on and have lunch/dinner? Or do we need to take a change of clothes??

Are loud clothing and ankle socks accepted? Just in case the sun is shining and I decide to bash out the loudmouth shorts.
		
Click to expand...


The club is quite ok with all that, it certainly has been whenever I've played it.


----------



## LIG (Sep 8, 2013)

Forecast looks ...err....'interesting' for Tuesday. Certainly will be interesting off the blue tees!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 9, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			Is this the kind of clubhouse we can walk in with our golf clothes on and have lunch/dinner? Or do we need to take a change of clothes??

Are loud clothing and ankle socks accepted? Just in case the sun is shining and I decide to bash out the loudmouth shorts.
		
Click to expand...

Check their dress code on their web site to make sure.


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 9, 2013)

I have done, doesn't say that they aren't allowed. With the current forecast I don't think it's going to be an issue anyway as I'll be in trousers.


----------



## Sandy (Sep 9, 2013)

Fine to wear golf gear in the clubhouse to eat - very relaxed. Hope weathers going to be ok. Looking like; cloudy, 12-15mph winds, chance of a shower at midday but nothing too bad.


----------



## Mav281 (Sep 9, 2013)

Weather forecast seems to be improving all the time.  Looking like it's going to be cloudy and overcast but most importantly dry.

Have a feeling we may need to take a change of clothes though as the weather today is going to have made it very wet and ultimately mucky.

Can anyone confirm exactly where we are meeting at 10am - I would assume in the club house but I just wanted to double check......


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 9, 2013)

I really hope it doesn't rain tomorrow, don't want it spoilt. Going to be a stupidly early start for us, don't want to get stuck in Dartford traffic so leaving about 6:30, pick up Gary at 6:50 then on the A12 and hopefully through Dartford tolls before the chaos of rush hour.


----------



## Sandy (Sep 9, 2013)

meet in clubhouse for coffee and bacon rolls...I'll be on the range first if anyone gets there early.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Sandy said:



			I'll be on the range first if anyone gets there early.
		
Click to expand...

You will most probably pass me on the way down Sandy.
I am planning to get to the practice ground around 6.30am and grind away for three hours or so


----------



## chrisd (Sep 9, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			You will most probably pass me on the way down Sandy.
I am planning to get to the practice ground around 6.30am and grind away for three hours or so
		
Click to expand...


Oh God!  he's found out there's a lake and he's bringing his fishing gear!!


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 9, 2013)

Go Kart battery on it's way out....is it rude of me to ask Sandy to bring one along for me tomorrow if I buy it today.....too late.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 9, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			Go Kart battery on it's way out....is it rude of me to ask Sandy to bring one along for me tomorrow if I buy it today.....too late.
		
Click to expand...

Between you and me, she did that for me at the Princes meet - don't tell anyone I said!


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2013)

Real men carry.

But if I did have an electric trolley it would be a GoKart. Does this qualify me for a favourable draw Sandy ?


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 9, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Between you and me, she did that for me at the Princes meet - don't tell anyone I said!
		
Click to expand...

Oh good, I'm not the first person to have asked then! It's getting on in the day, I'm thinking that I should probably phone her in case she doesn't check her messages before she leaves work.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 9, 2013)

richart said:



			Real men carry.

But if I did have an electric trolley it would be a GoKart. Does this qualify me for a favourable draw Sandy ?

Click to expand...

You wouldn't have a trolley as you're a proper toff, you'd have number of Sherpa's!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 9, 2013)

richart said:



			Real men carry.
		
Click to expand...

You're hiding your light under a bushel then mush


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 9, 2013)

Sandy's husband has agreed to it as she's out of the office now....new battery tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 10, 2013)

My printer is playing up, so if there is somebody who hasn't left yet (other than me!) I have come up with this start sheet. Could somebody please print it out??? (I have handwritten it but at my age, my handwriting isn't brilliant!)...

*11.00 SANDY, ED GIDDINS, RICHART, LEE
    11.08 SMIFFY, NORMAN PORRITT, RAY TAYLOR, RICHARDC
    11.16 SWANNY32, GARY SHERWIN, MOQUILLO19, JOHN LINTERN
    11.24 TXL, PETER BROWELL, ROB2, MAV281
    11.32 LEFTIE, DHAN, JIMBOO, CHRISD
    11.40 HOOKER, LIG, MASHLEYR7, WOOKIE*

There's Â£5.00 in the kitty, Sandy is sorting out prizes for 1st and 2nd along with a 2's sweep.


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks good Rob, leaving now, fingers crossed light traffic.


----------



## Mr_Grumpy_Strikes (Sep 10, 2013)

Chart Hills; thanks once again to Sandy & Smiffy for organising the golf day at Chart Hills today.
I had a very enjoyable, albeit challenging day's golf.
The course was in excellent condition and well worth a visit.
Great club and great people!
Dhan


----------



## Leftie (Sep 10, 2013)

Many, many thanks to Sandy (and Smiffy I suppose) for yet another great Forum meet.

Super course which I thought was playing tough today but loved the greens 

As always great company, this time with Dhan, Chrisd, and Jimboo and it was good to meet up with many "old" friends and put faces to names that I hadn't met before.

Congrats to Ray for a splendid 38 points.  Steady as a rock as usual.

Rich, my share of the 2's money will be winging it's way shortly to the H4H fund.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes, thoroughly enjoyed today Dhan, Leftie and James were great company and, like Leftie, my 2's money will likely be with H for H on the day.

Thanks Sandy and Smiffy for the hard work that arranges these meets and congrats to the prize winners.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Today was great, tough conditions with the wind but course was in great condition even after some heavy rain. Company was great, thanks to Si Wookie, LIG and Charlie. If I could only sink a put from 6 foot I might have beaten 38 points.


----------



## wookie (Sep 10, 2013)

Yep another good day out - thanks for organising Sandy and Smiffy and playing partners for the usual good company.

That wind was tough today and made a few holes seem very long.  Thought the course in general was testing but fair and in good nick.

Good drive home for me as well - comfortably back in time for the start of the football.


----------



## Mav281 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yep echo the comments made by others already, was a fantastic day out.  Course was in good nick and played well, good company before during and after the gold - couldn't really ask for more than that to be honest.

Thanks to Sandy and Smifty for putting it all together - look forward to playing it again next year.


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2013)

Really enjoyable day, and a big thanks to Sandy and her sidekick for organising it.

Would love to think we could make this a regular event, as Chart Hills is a cracking course. Not easy in the wind, and plenty of bunkers to avoid. I managed to stay out of all but one, and that was GUR. Sandy Ed and Lee were great company. Sandy has such a smooth swing, and is a great ball striker. Ed hits the ball miles, and if he played more would be lower than 7 handicap. Lee my guest kept us entertained with his chipping.

Good to see some old reprobates again, plus some new faces. Special thank you to Charlie, Roger and Chris for very generously giving their prize money to H4H. Nice touch guys.:thup:

Thanks again Sandy and Rob. Job well done .

PS Chart Hills have very generously donated a fourball to the H4H auction. Having now played the course I can confirm it will be well worth bidding on.


----------



## Sandy (Sep 10, 2013)

So glad you all enjoyed it. I love the course to bits, and as a club it's great - very relaxed and inclusive but at the same time there are a lot of members that take their golf seriously. Perfect really. Does rather sharpen up your bunker play too!!!
Anyway, if we want to do it again I'm sure they'd have us. I'll check on what the rates would be a bit earlier; in late spring or summer and we can set something up. 
Thanks to everyone for coming along and making it a good day  x


----------



## Hooker (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks to Sandy for setting it up, finally got to play Chart Hills and it was well worth the wait. Really enjoyed the course it was challenging and interesting, luckily only found 3 bunkers. Thanks to Wookie, LIG and Mashley great company even though I was about 30 yards behind your drives most of the time (so I must have been driving it about 270??:fore:) and some great ball striking from you guys. 

Looking forward to Chart Hills 2014!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 10, 2013)

wookie said:



			Yep another good day out - thanks for organising Sandy and Smiffy and playing partners for the usual good company.

That wind was tough today and made a few holes seem very long.  Thought the course in general was testing but fair and in good nick.

Good drive home for me as well - comfortably back in time for the start of the football.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that was worth the drive home!

Really hope to make this event if it happens next year. Gutted to have missed it, but ran out of holiday, so it was this or HFH at West Hill, which won out for obvious reasons.


----------



## Moquillo19 (Sep 10, 2013)

Cracking day! Loved the course and will be back. Had a great time with swanny32 (Chris) and Gary. Cheers fellas!


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 10, 2013)

Moquillo19 said:



			Cracking day! Loved the course and will be back. Had a great time with swanny32 (Chris) and Gary. Cheers fellas!
		
Click to expand...

Despite my fight with the anaconda (which I lost, badly) was a fantastic day and a stunning golf course. Rode my luck on a few holes which buffered what threatened to be a pretty poor score, happy to come in with 30 points. Great company, superb track, good nosh. Thanks to Sandy and Smiffy, looking forward to returning next year and getting revenge on the anaconda!


----------



## Leftie (Sep 10, 2013)

Sandy said:



			Anyway, if we want to do it again I'm sure they'd have us. I'll check on what the rates would be a bit earlier; in late spring or summer and we can set something up.
		
Click to expand...

I'll book my place now please Sandy


----------



## LIG (Sep 11, 2013)

Hooker said:



			Thanks to Sandy for setting it up, finally got to play Chart Hills and it was well worth the wait. Really enjoyed the course it was challenging and interesting, luckily only found 3 bunkers. Thanks to Wookie, LIG and Mashley great company even though I was about 30 yards behind your drives most of the time (so I must have been driving it about 270??:fore:) and some great ball striking from you guys. 

Looking forward to Chart Hills 2014!
		
Click to expand...

First off a great big thanks to Sandy for organising this - especially after the March washout - lovely place to visit and play. :thup:
(OK Smiffy gets a mention too...... but only because his jumper this morning was nothing at all like his red Cooden one from a couple of years ago ) Cheers mate! 

Had a great laugh with Mashley, Hooker and Wookie - well, I had to laugh to avoid crying on the front nine, as my game went AWOL!  Only 4 provisionals and 4 balls lost today.  Thanks for putting up with my army golf, guys.... and for finding my ball - time after time. Looking forward to the next time! :cheers:

Hooker - You still managed to out-score us with your 'short' drives and plaing to handicap points in those conditions is impressive.

I reckon, if there had been a prize for the greatest difference between front 9 and back 9 scores I would have been onto a winner! :fore:   
And did anyone else manage to avoid ALL 138 bunkers today?:ears:   I won't mention the ponds, lakes or ditches!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 11, 2013)

LIG said:



			And did anyone else manage to avoid ALL 138 bunkers today?:ears:
		
Click to expand...

So, who did!

I will start the ball rolling with 2 bunkers


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 11, 2013)

Great day, thanks to everybody for attending.
Course was in great shape, especially the greens.
Didn't play too well, my driving was all over the place, I think I only hit 5 fairways....finished with 28 points.
A hard day at the office.
Thanks to Sandy for organising. I'm bloody knackered this morning. So unfit it's untrue.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 11, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Great day, thanks to everybody for attending.
Course was in great shape, especially the greens.
Didn't play too well, my driving was all over the place, I think I only hit 5 fairways....finished with 28 points.
A hard day at the office.
Thanks to Sandy for organising. I'm bloody knackered this morning. So unfit it's untrue.


Click to expand...

Well get golfing properly again, sitting on a damp river bank dangling your worm in the water isn't going to keep you fit!

Many thanks for helping sort yesterday though!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 11, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Well get golfing properly again, sitting on a damp river bank dangling your worm in the water isn't going to keep you fit!
		
Click to expand...

Problem is Chris, I am losing so much "muscle mass" on my legs. They were never massive, but they are getting like matchsticks now. Silly thing is, I'm not losing weight. Can't understand it.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 11, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Problem is Chris, I am losing so much "muscle mass" on my legs. They were never massive, but they are getting like matchsticks now. Silly thing is, I'm not losing weight. Can't understand it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm similar, lost over a stone by careful diet since Xmas but the legs are weak and I have played loads of golf , so walked miles.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 11, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I'm similar, lost over a stone by careful diet since Xmas but the legs are weak and I have played loads of golf , so walked miles.
		
Click to expand...

Serious question Chris...is it age related??? I am getting a little worried about it now. Sam seems to think it's because I am not playing so much golf. I dunno. It is getting really noticeable.


----------



## TXL (Sep 11, 2013)

Many thanks to Sandy for organising, my guest Peter and I really enjoyed the course and would be up for playing there again next year.

Thanks also to our playing partners Rob & Chris - Chris, how did you get that shot on 17 to not go in the water? 

Smiffy, get out there walking and the muscles will return


----------



## Mav281 (Sep 11, 2013)

TXL said:



			Many thanks to Sandy for organising, my guest Peter and I really enjoyed the course and would be up for playing there again next year.

Thanks also to our playing partners Rob & Chris - Chris, how did you get that shot on 17 to not go in the water? 

Smiffy, get out there walking and the muscles will return 

Click to expand...

Extra special coating of spin juice applied that morning, good for stopping the ball in very short grass 

Worked really well on that hill that took me "a few" attempts to get up if you remember :thup:


----------



## cookelad (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll get my name down for Chart Hills 2014, I'm desperate to play the course (walked around it when it hosted the Women British Open in about '96!) and gutted that the date (and finances) threatened to fall at the wrong moment!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 11, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Serious question Chris...is it age related??? I am getting a little worried about it now. Sam seems to think it's because I am not playing so much golf. I dunno. It is getting really noticeable.
		
Click to expand...

I have felt weaker since my diet but having a chat with a medical mate he says that you do lose strength too with a diet and you will regain it with exercise. Having hip replacements hasn't helped either. I think in your case is the fact you play much less and you quickly lose the fitness that goes with two/three games a week.

Roger didn't seem to struggle at all yesterday and he's a fair bit older than me (and you) but does play a lot of golf


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 11, 2013)

You're only lighter as your hips are carbon fibre not because you've lost fat.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 11, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			You're only lighter as your hips are carbon fibre not because you've lost fat.
		
Click to expand...

Ive lost a large amount of ugly fat - I havnt played with you lately!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 11, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			You're only lighter as your hips are carbon fibre not because you've lost fat.
		
Click to expand...

Could it be because my fishing rods are carbon fibre then???


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 11, 2013)

The more I read this forum the less I'm looking forward to retirement.....man up chaps!


----------



## wookie (Sep 11, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Wow, that was worth the drive home!.
		
Click to expand...

Poor performance! Gave it away too many times to count but at least they held out


----------



## TXL (Sep 11, 2013)

Mav281 said:



			Worked really well on that hill that took me "a few" attempts to get up if you remember :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I remember very well but was not going to mention it  

What was it, one chip and three putts before you managed to get it to the green?


----------



## rickg (Sep 13, 2013)

To all that played at Chart Hills, just wanted to say a huge thanks for the HFH donation...adding on gift aid it came to Â£71.25... :thup:

Also many thanks Sandy for sorting out the 4 ball voucher...should get some good bids on that one... :clap:

I'm going to try and make this meet next year.


----------



## Leftie (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder Rick.  I hadn't forgotton, honest


----------



## rickg (Sep 14, 2013)

Leftie said:



			Thanks for the reminder Rick.  I hadn't forgotton, honest 

Click to expand...

Cheers Roger.....in total, that's over Â£100 from the Chart Hills mob.....amazing guys!!! :clap:


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2013)

Would someone like to do a write up of this for the magazine? That and a few photos would be most welcome. Please PM to let me know.

Cheers


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 14, 2013)

I didn't see a camera all day, not sure there are pictures out there, tiger.


----------



## Sandy (Sep 14, 2013)

Can do a write up and use some general photos of Chart.  We were all concentrating far too hard on our golf to think about photos (translation - forgot, sorry!)  Let me see what images I can come up with, not exactly stock shots but something that sums up desperation and deep bunkers...sound alright?


----------



## letitrip (Aug 16, 2015)

could I put name down please always the last to find out....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2015)

letitrip said:



			could I put name down please always the last to find out....
		
Click to expand...

Umm the thread is 2 years old


----------



## letitrip (Aug 16, 2015)

my mistake... still wanna game there one day laugh out loud


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice one Ewan!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 17, 2015)

The course there is in great condition at the moment. They had a Europro there in the last couple of weeks. After there was some uncertainty over it's future they've apparently invested huge amounts in the course and are working on a plan to bring it back to it's best. I still rate it as Kent's best (inland) course. I love it there. Happy to have a meet there before the weather turns.


----------



## richart (Aug 17, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			The course there is in great condition at the moment. They had a Europro there in the last couple of weeks. After there was some uncertainty over it's future they've apparently invested huge amounts in the course and are working on a plan to bring it back to it's best. I still rate it as Kent's best (inland) course. I love it there. Happy to have a meet there before the weather turns.
		
Click to expand...

 I would be up for that. Lovely course.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 18, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			The course there is in great condition at the moment. They had a Europro there in the last couple of weeks. After there was some uncertainty over it's future they've apparently invested huge amounts in the course and are working on a plan to bring it back to it's best. I still rate it as Kent's best (inland) course. I love it there. Happy to have a meet there before the weather turns.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, I've always liked it in the summer months (crappy in the winter splodge)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2015)

richart said:



			I would be up for that. Lovely course.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Same here if date is ok


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 19, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			Happy to have a meet there before the weather turns.
		
Click to expand...

Have you started organising this yet????


PS A Wednesday would be best
Just checked the website, green fee at the moment is Â£45.00pp. for just golf, or they are offering a "society" deal for groups of 12 (or more) for Â£59.00 to include coffee/bacon roll, 18 holes and a one course lunch.


----------



## Fish (Aug 19, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Have you started organising this yet????


PS A Wednesday would be best
Just checked the website, green fee at the moment is Â£45.00pp. for just golf, or they are offering a "society" deal for groups of 12 (or more) for Â£59.00 to include coffee/bacon roll, 18 holes and a one course lunch.
		
Click to expand...

Date dependent I'd travel sarf for this


----------



## cookelad (Aug 19, 2015)

Fish said:



			Date dependent I'd travel sarf for this 

Click to expand...

I'd like another try at playing this seeing as I've had to pull out on the last 2 visits!


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 19, 2015)

I could definitely be tempted in a return to Chart Hills, loved it when Sandy organized it a few years back. Maybe she can get us a better deal as well??


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 19, 2015)

Count me in as well if this went ahead. Lovely track and great to hear they are putting some money back into it, it needed it and it is worth it!


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 19, 2015)

Swingalot said:



			Count me in as well if this went ahead. Lovely track and great to hear they are putting some money back into it, it needed it and it is worth it!
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget we get reciprocal green fee rates there


----------



## Fish (Aug 19, 2015)

So who's grabbing this by the horns and arranging it then :mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 19, 2015)

Fish said:



			So who's grabbing this by the horns and arranging it then :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

That sounded positive Fishy old boy.
I'm sure the secretary/manager/event organiser would understand your accent if you spoke really slowly.
Once you've sorted it, start a new thread why don't you?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2015)

Are you making inroads Robin????


----------



## Fish (Aug 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Are you making inroads Robin????
		
Click to expand...

Have I been nominated


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 21, 2015)

I would do it but September is no good for me unfortunately. 

Society Golf from Â£59. 1st September - 31st October. Book your group in for a round of golf for Â£59.00 per person. Package includes a round of Golf,Coffee, Bacon Rolls and 1-Course Lunch. 
Valid for groups of 12 or more. New bookings only. Booking must be received by the 31st August. Must be booked by 31st August. Selected dates only. Subject to availability. So roll call and preferred September week day date.


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2015)

September is too early now for me to arrange anything and October is totally rammed already, not sure what the weather holds but I'm happy to arrange it for the 1st week of November if everyone is OK with that and if they'll extend their offers for a week?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			September is too early now for me to arrange anything and October is totally rammed already, not sure what the weather holds but I'm happy to arrange it for the 1st week of November if everyone is OK with that and if they'll extend their offers for a week?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't mind betting they'll drop their prices for November Robin.


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I wouldn't mind betting they'll drop their prices for November Robin.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I thought that also, will give them a call Monday and get a feeling but could do with knowing if those who have expressed an interest would be OK with a November meet? If that's too late then someone else can step up to the plate and arrange it earlier.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			Yes I thought that also, will give them a call Monday and get a feeling but could do with knowing if those who have expressed an interest would be OK with a November meet? If that's too late then someone else can step up to the plate and arrange it earlier.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be happy to come along and could most probably find a few of my mates (Ray, Greg, Norman etc.) to make numbers up, but I'd rather sit back on this one and let somebody else have the headache of organising!


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2015)

*Chart Hills (November 2015)*

Please add your name if November won't be an issue (date dependent) and I'll crack it into, we need a minimum of 12.

I'll be basing it initially on their Society Golf package so it won't cost any more than the published Â£59 package which includes a round of Golf, Coffee, Bacon Rolls and 1-Course Lunch but I expect to get some off that due to creeping outside of their package date.

Fish
Smiffy


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2015)

A Wednesday would be ideal for me Robin but other days are a possibility as I can, with enough warning, swap with other staff.
A Friday would be difficult though.


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 22, 2015)

November would be fine for me.


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2015)

*Chart Hills (November 2015)*

Please add your name if November won't be an issue (date dependent) and I'll crack it into, we need a minimum of 12.

I'll be basing it initially on their Society Golf package so it won't cost any more than the published Â£59 package which includes a round of Golf, Coffee, Bacon Rolls and 1-Course Lunch but I expect to get some off that due to creeping outside of their package date.

Fish
Smiffy
Swanny32


----------



## chrisd (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll add my name but have to say that it gets wet there and isn't at its best if splodgy!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 22, 2015)

Fish said:



*Chart Hills (November 2015)*

Please add your name if November won't be an issue (date dependent) and I'll crack it into, we need a minimum of 12.

I'll be basing it initially on their Society Golf package so it won't cost any more than the published Â£59 package which includes a round of Golf, Coffee, Bacon Rolls and 1-Course Lunch but I expect to get some off that due to creeping outside of their package date.

Fish
Smiffy
Swanny32
Chrisd

Click to expand...

Keep fingers crossed for the weather


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I'll add my name but have to say that it gets wet there and isn't at its best if splodgy!
		
Click to expand...

With the weather we've had down this way this summer Chris, it's hardly likely to be "splodgy" in early November mate.


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			With the weather we've had down this way this summer Chris, it's hardly likely to be "splodgy" in early November mate.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, our calendar seasons have changed, I think we get better weather leading towards Christmas now, all the horrid winter weather is early in the year now, even around Easter!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			With the weather we've had down this way this summer Chris, it's hardly likely to be "splodgy" in early November mate.
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			I agree, our calendar seasons have changed, I think we get better weather leading towards Christmas now, all the horrid winter weather is early in the year now, even around Easter!
		
Click to expand...


I played there one winter and think I lost 3 balls that plugged, just off the greens, on various holes.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I played there one winter and think I lost 3 balls that plugged, just off the greens, on various holes.
		
Click to expand...

Try for a lower ball flight next time mucker.
It works


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I played there one winter and think I lost 3 balls that plugged, just off the greens, on various holes.
		
Click to expand...

in 1950 what


----------



## SammmeBee (Aug 22, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I played there one winter and think I lost 3 balls that plugged, just off the greens, on various holes.
		
Click to expand...

It's awful in the winter......


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 22, 2015)

Agreed, last year I played a round in shorts the first weekend in November.


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			It's awful in the winter......
		
Click to expand...

So define winter and when was the last time you played it at that time?


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2015)

swanny32 said:



			Agreed, last year I played a round in shorts the first weekend in November.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: I rest my case


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			It's awful in the winter......
		
Click to expand...

90% of parkland courses are


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2015)

swanny32 said:



			Last year I played around in shorts
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2015)

Would depend on the date for me


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:





Click to expand...

I'm married. What can I say.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would depend on the date for me
		
Click to expand...

Make it a bit easier for us Phil.
Tell us the dates you CAN'T make it


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 22, 2015)

What sort of cost are we looking at Rob?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2015)

The poacher said:



			What sort of cost are we looking at Rob?
		
Click to expand...

The Society rate until the end of September is Â£59.00 to include coffee/bacon roll and a 1 course lunch (ham/egg/chips?) afterwards.
I've got a feeling it might drop a tad for a November booking.
But Fish is organising it. I'm taking it easy from here on in.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 22, 2015)

I reckon it'll be fine in November unless we have some awful weather from now on. They've put a lot of new drainage in too. 

I'll be up for early November. Just not the 3rd please as I'm playing Hanbury. 

Ash.


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			I reckon it'll be fine in November unless we have some awful weather from now on. They've put a lot of new drainage in too. 

I'll be up for early November. Just not the 3rd please as I'm playing Hanbury. 

Ash.
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping to get the 11th, that way I can play West Hill on Tuesday and then stay over to play Charts Hill on the Wednesday, saves me loads in petrol & time.


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm hoping to get the 11th, that way I can play West Hill on Tuesday and then stay over to play Charts Hill on the Wednesday, saves me loads in petrol & time.
		
Click to expand...

I can play the 11th, but not the week before as on holiday.

West Hill followed by Chart Hills would be a good couple of days.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2015)

richart said:



			I can play the 11th, but not the week before as on holiday.

West Hill followed by Chart Hills would be a good couple of days.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes it makes sense for me or its another 3hrs and 250 mile round trip within a week, are you playing at West Hill on the Tuesday also?

Got your course on the 23rd I think next month then looking forward to playing Liphook.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Make it a bit easier for us Phil.
Tell us the dates you CAN'T make it
		
Click to expand...

Ever changing shifts mate - wish it was easier for me to know which days I have off coming up


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			Yes it makes sense for me or its another 3hrs and 250 mile round trip within a week, are you playing at West Hill on the Tuesday also?

Got your course on the 23rd I think next month then looking forward to playing Liphook.
		
Click to expand...

 I will be arranging the Mariners day at West Hill. We should get a big turn out. Unfortunately go on holiday day of Liphook. Vicky arranged that.

Blackmoor day should be fun, with a decent bit of competition between the forumers and the Mariners. Come on you Mariners !!!


----------

